# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  ZNA JAKARTA CHAPTER's The First International Koi Show 2007

## chester

Dear KOIS'ers & friends,


Berikut adalah berita terkini dari sumber yang sangat dipercaya di ZNA JKT Chapter (JKC) mengenai seputar perkembangan terakhir show mereka. Ini bukan official notice tapi lebih sebagai pre-informasi saja.
Perubahan-perubahan mungkin masih ada tapi saya rasa tidak terlalu fundamental:

-1- Event: The First Jakarta International Koi Show by ZNA Jakarta Chapter

-2- Waktu: Sep 28 (final fish entry date) - Sep 29 (judging and public) - Sep 30 (public and other events)

-3- Tempat: Ada 2 pilihan, pilihan yang terbaru (new option) akan sangat dipertimbangkan karena AC capacitynya lebih besar dan gedung lebih luas (sangat luas) mengingat timing show yang di bulan puasa juga. Mudah2an negosiasi dengan building owner bisa lancar dan win-win sehingga gedung ini bisa dipakai

-3- Judges: total 5 (lima) ZNA judges, at minimum. Para judges akan mereconfirm availability mereka sebelum tanggal 10 Agustus. Faktor juri adalah satu-satunya faktor yang tidak bisa dikontrol oleh panitia

-4- Variety yang akan diperlombakan (to be reconfirmed, tapi pada saat ini kira-kira demikian):

Kohaku                                      Goshiki
Showa                                        Koromo
Sanke                                        Tancho
Utsurimono                                 Kawarimono
Bekko                                        Kinginrin A
Hikari Mujimono                          Kinginrin B
Hikaru Moyomono
Asagi
Shusui

   PS: pemisahan shiro/bekko, asagi/shusui etc, walaupun entry mungkin tidak banyak adalah supaya ikan2 dinilai lebih fair menurut varietynya dan para hobbyist lebih interest untuk menurunkan ikan2nya. Bekko kalau digabung dengan shiro kebanyakan pasti kalah kecuali bekkonya luar biasa benar bagusnya, dsb. Format variety ini sebisa mungkin mengikuti format ZNA di jepang (yang totalnya sekitar 19 variety kalau mau dituruti dimana doitsu dan kumonryu di kelaskan tersendiri dsb)

-5- Size yang diperlombakan: All size, total ada 13 kelas dari ukuran s/d 20 cm sampai over 75 cm

-6- Kategori pemenang:
* Setiap kelas/ukuran akan dipilih juara 1/2/3
* 13 best in size (yang mungkin akan dibagi lagi, A => BES gosanke dan B => BES non gosanke)
* 15 best in variety (penilaian akan dari semua size di variety yang sama)
* Champions:
* Junior Baby Champion A & B (s/d 20 cm)
* Baby Champion A & B (21-30 cm)
* Junior Young Champion A & B (31-40 cm)
* Young Champion A & B (41-50 cm)
* Adult Champion A & B (51-60 cm)
* Mature Champion A & B (61-70 cm)
* Superior Champion A & B (71-75 cm)
* Jumbo Champion A & B (over 75 cm)
* Reserve Grand Champion (biasanya disbt runner up GC), over 75 cm
* GRAND CHAMPION (over 75 cm)   

*** Peserta terbanyak
*** Juara Umum

   ==> Piala dan penghargaan akan dibuat semenarik mungkin termasuk PIALA BERGILIR untuk juara umum

   ==> Point system mungkin akan ikut yang Wakagoi April kemarin dimana Ikan juara 1 kalau best in size dan juga best variety plus champion, point2nya akan diakumulasi. Konsekwensinya, juara 2 di kelasnya tetap juara 2 (tidak naik jadi juara 1). 

   ==> Door prizes dana atau lucky draw akan diusahakan ada, tergantung budget panitia, katanya ..  ::  

Demikian informasi terkini seputar show di atas tetapi sekali lagi ini belum final apalagi resmi, cuma sebagai inputan ke teman2 hobbyist siapa tahu ada yang mau mulai memilih dan mempersiapkan ikan2nya.

Fish entry fee/tank fee sedang difinalkan juga tapi yang pasti tidak akan lebih mahal dari show2 yang diadakan akhir-akhir ini, malah akan dipertimbangkan untuk memberikan entry fee yang LEBIH MURAH terhadap ikan2 di kelas2 kecil. (atau paling tidak di cross subsidy oleh ikan2 ukuran raksasa, he he he).

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Thanks Oom Rudy, sayang 17 an nanti ga ada lomba puisi di Hanggar, you pasti menang, he he he

Anyway thanks utk offer partisipasinya, much appreciated !! 
Nanti akan diurun rembugkan   ::  

BTW ngomong2 delegasi KOIS akan entry berapa ikan dan reserves berapa tanki?

cheers

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

> Bos ,
> 
> Entar biaya pendaftaran bisa lewat Debit BCA ngga ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Riwin


Kemungkinan besar bisa Pak, kita memang ada rencana untuk menyewa mesin debitnya dari BCA dan lagi koordinasi/checking line telponnya TMII terutama di Sasono Adiguno tempat fish entry berlangsung. Akan direkonfirmasi dalam waktu seminggu. Kalau sampai tidak bisa, pembayaran fish entry fee bisa dilakukan lewat ATM BCA sebelum perlombaan ke rekening ZNA jakarta chapter.

Fish Entry Form utk para hobbyist Surabaya akan dipool di Chapter anda, dan dikirim via post. Pak Andri ada book kira kira 300 entry form   ::  

Antar/jemput ikan dari/ke bandara SukarnoHatta dan pengurusannya akan dibantu panitia, khusus buat ikan-ikannya rombongan SKC   ::  seperti janji saya ke Andri.  

Cheers

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Just kidding  ::  

I really appreciate your support and we now have far more fishes at the show than initially expected (thanks to some good Beni Kumonryus and Goromos we just received  ::  ). So everybody will be happy hopefully(especially when receiving the trophy for the Junior Young Champion from you  ::  )[/quote]

I heard the Benikumonryus are very very good that you don't want to sell  ::   ::

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

thanks pak Karom, salah satu motor tadinya dicanangkan utk pemenang GC tapi setelah melalui perdebatan sengit antar panitia, disetujuilah ke dua-duanya buat lucky draw saja dengan asumsi yang pemilik GC pasti gak butuh motor lah, he he he ...

Kalau ada tambahan lagi ya buat lucky draw lagi, biar ramai sekalian. Yang asik-asik aja prinsipnya .....   ::  

cheers

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Friends,

MC di award / closing ceremony malam Minggu kemungkinan besar Mas Koes Hendratmo and Jeng Aprillia Subroto. Mas Koes bolehlah sumbang tembang kenangan satu dua ....

Any song request?

Nanti dipolling dan akan kita todongkan ke beliau, he he he...

cheers

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Dear Friends,

Fish Entry form dan juga Membership form (yg harus diisi agar memperoleh discount 20pct utk fish entry dan sewa/beli vat) sudah mulai dibagikan/disebar dari beberapa hari yang lalu.

Point penyebarannya adalah koiclub2 seperti KOIS, Bandung Koi Club, Surabaya Koi Club dan juga Blitar/Sukabumi Koi Club.

Sentra penjualan ikan: Hanggar Teras Pancoran

Dealer dealer: Koi Collection, Golden, Sunter Koi, Nirwana Koi, Fei Koi dll (Jakarta), Samurai dan Star (Bandung), Mawar Koi (Surabaya) dll

Seperti tercantum di form, para peserta sangat diharapkan atau diwajibkan membawa sendiri bak bak penjurian (diameter 1 mtr) utk ikan besar (61cm ke atas) dan juga alat ukur shinkokainya. Panitia akan juga menyediakan bak lomba dan alat ukur tersebut tapi jumlahnya lumayan terbatas dan diprioritaskan kepada para peserta dari luar kota dan luar negeri, yang kasihan kalau mesti bawa bawa ember di pesawat, he he he..

Karcis masuk buat pengunjung juga sudah dicetak dan harganya sudah ditekan seminim mungkin yakni Rp 30,000 utk hari Sabtu (tgl 29) dan Rp 20,000 utk hari Minggu (tgl 30). Anak-anak (tosai dan jumbo tosai   :: )  dan para manula banget (70bu up   :: )  akan dibebaskan dari biaya karcis. 

Mohon maaf, makan malam di hari Sabtu hanya diperuntukkan buat para peserta dan undangan tetapi utk para pengunjung/penonton akan tersedia 3 kafetaria dengan hidangan manca negara dengan harga bersaing. 

Dilarang keras merokok di arena kontes   :Evil:  di semua sasono (Utomo/Langen Budoyo/Manganti/Adiguno) tapi panitia tetap akan sediakan smoking area, a/way smoking kills.   ::  

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Yes Sir, satu tim video shooting dipersiapkan utk itu buat dokumentasi Chapter tapi kalau quality plus editingnya memungkinkan akan diproduksi massal berikut narasinya. Downsidenya panitia hanya akan pakai 1 kameramen dan min 4 dibutuhkan buat bikin dvd utk maksud komersial (2 still, 2 moving) a la Discovery Channel.

Nanti kita lihat apabila budget masih cukup untuk itu   ::  

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## elcaro5

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hi,

here some pics from a truly great event. The quality of the exhibited koi was amazing....

Grand Champion

Grand Champion, 78 cm


Reserve Grand Champion


Superior Champion A


Jumbo A Champion, 91 cm


Jumbo B Champion, 106 cm (!)


Adult Champion A


Adult Champion B


Mature Champion A


Mature Champion B

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Tks infonya pak
Ngomong2 kontak Surabaya Chapter (Surabaya Koi Club) bisa diinfokan pak ? Sorry masih pemula di hal ini, jadi belom tau Club di daerah sendiri   ::  

Salam,

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Ini utk yg "missed" the top koi show di JKT....  ::

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Maybe no need to buy a new camera. I will wait until your next show.   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

